# Dipping in lacquer



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Does anyone have any information on this?
I've sprayed lacquer out of a can and eventually MM'ed it with good results.
I'd like to try dipping as I have a good size order to fill.
Should it be "cut" as in thinned?
TIA


----------



## tipusnr (Oct 22, 2004)

William Young started a thread on this subject last July and there were a few replies.  I seem to remember reading about people spinning dipped blanks to keep from getting build-up at the bottom and various other things like that.

Perhaps a search on the site would give you more information.


----------



## ilikewood (Oct 22, 2004)

I probably dip finish 90% of all my pens in lacquer.  I have been using PSI's dip finish, but not following their directions.  

I "thin" my mixture by about 50% with a automotive lacquer thinner as I think the original is way too thick and tends to leave the dreaded ring.  I just use a copper wire to hang my barrels to dry. When I recoat, I flip the barrel over and hang it from the other direction to prevent a buildup.  One other note...immediately after dipping, I "helecopter" the barrel around to remove the excess lacquer (I do this in an area where lacquer on the floor/ceiling/walls is no big deal).  The time required for this finish is very little as they are dry within 20 minutes.  I get a fantastic finish (that lasts a long time) nearly perfect every time.  If you do muff it up, just put it back on the mandrel, resand and do it again.

Wood type determines how many times you want to dip.  Some woods need only a coat or two.  Others you might want to dip a bunch of times.

All that being said, the undercoat of CA I have found to be the most important.  I thoroughly soak the wood with CA and let it dry before I do my final sandings and then resand back down to the wood.  This finish is basically a CA base with a lacquer finish.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Oct 22, 2004)

I think this might be the thread you were looking for.  I found a couple references...

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1173&whichpage=1#7163


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the leg work chuck!


----------



## kenmanuelian (Oct 23, 2004)

My wife and I dip our pens 90% of the time.... Easiest finish I know of.  We used PSI but try Deft clear lacquer thinned about 10 or 15% with lacquer thinner....  I just dunk the pens on a piece of wire where I turned a loop on the end so it holds the pen...I let the major excess drip off into the Deft can then walk outside and flick the the rest off.  Hank to dry on the wire.  You will need to play a little with the thinning but if done right, you dont even need a second dip...

Ken and Kate Manuelian


----------

